# Electrical Outlets



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it safe to plug in a small electrical appliance from the U.S, such as an electrical toothbrush, in Mexico, specifically Guadalajara, without any type of converter or surge protector? Would it also work to plug in something larger like a laptop?

Thank you!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Everything is the same in Mexico and except you'll often find 2 prong ungrounded outlets. A 3 to 2 adaptor is probably necessary. Some question how well a surge protector will work without a ground. They sell small isolation transformers for appliances


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

sparks said:


> Everything is the same in Mexico and except you'll often find 2 prong ungrounded outlets. A 3 to 2 adaptor is probably necessary. Some question how well a surge protector will work without a ground. They sell small isolation transformers for appliances


Thank you!


----------



## masmgt (Feb 19, 2009)

The voltage in Mexico is somewhat higher than in the US - 120+ v. 110. Current surges can fry some appliances, so it is best to use a voltage regulator for valuable items. 

A surge protector (for really large bursts) will NOT work without a 3 prong grounded outlet. These are usually absent in all but the most modern construction.


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

masmgt said:


> The voltage in Mexico is somewhat higher than in the US - 120+ v. 110. Current surges can fry some appliances, so it is best to use a voltage regulator for valuable items.
> 
> A surge protector (for really large bursts) will NOT work without a 3 prong grounded outlet. These are usually absent in all but the most modern construction.


Are current surges common even in big cities like Guadalajara?

Would you recommend that I purchase a voltage regulator for my laptop?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Surges can happen anywhere. Your laptop charger will only be in use when you are actually on the computer; otherwise, unplug it and you will be just fine. The same is true of other small appliances: Just unplug them after use.


----------

